# Flounders at NAS



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Went out to NAS this afternoon with Sunshine17. Took the cast net and he got some bait for us. Loaded up the carolina rig and popped it in and within about 5 minutes he had bagged 2 flounder and a small grouper. Within the hour we had a lizard fish, needle fish, a ray, and a few small snapper as well, nothing worth keeping but still fun to catch.

Sunshine had a HUGE run on the shark rod. That guy had to be at least 5 ft long the way he was pulling and running. I thought it was gonna pull him in the water for a second! His reel was smoking it was so hot. Unfortunately he ran by the pylons and popped the line. We will be back for you....whatever you were!

Flounder ended up being 14.5" and 15", so nothing HUGE but enough to put dinner on the table!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice picture and great report. We need to get back out there sometime soon.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm a real newby at saltwater fishing and 15"s is awesome to me! LOL the bigest i've caught for a flounder is maybe 6". Good job!


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Yea we will get out there again bud, just gotta find a break in my studying. I think thats how I'm going to spend my study breaks from now on haha!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

haha sounds like a damn good study break.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Was this at the bridge spot or behind p ops?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Port ops man. Duh.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok mr i bogged the mess outta the jeep


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

hey hey hey. shut up


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

:fishslap::fishslap:ha ha ha


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Where on NAS is port ops? We were over there Sunday and fished the seawall where the old seaplane area was...next to the water survival school...all we managed was a 2# lizard fish...(Biggest I've ever seen)...flatties were what we were after.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Port Ops is on the same road at the Surivial School. You just keep on going down that road the survival school is on and then you will see the big smoke stack on your left and Port Ops is the buidling on the right side where you can fish. There are some rules there because we finally let Security on base let us fish there. There is no fishing near the boats that are in the boat bay. Due to someone got caught on one and infurated the Port ops people. And the other is Have fun and catch fish and dont leave any trash.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Its building 3851 if that helps at all, oh and your only allowed to fish there if they are working cause they dont like people around when they have forklifts and such going around back there so fishing is pretty much restricted in that area for only on the weekends


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

mannnnnnnnnnnnn i was supposed to be on that tripppp. lol. stupid traffic and stupid me wrecking my car. they out there again right now XD and once again because of my wreck im stuck here doing traffic school. next weekend im down aaron.


----------



## TxSaltWaterCowboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Where is this bridge spot?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

near the back gate.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

i would like to go out there sometime but my question is do you need a military i.d to get in and fish ?


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

yes. you either need a military or dependent i.d to get on....legally....


----------



## moontan360 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sunshine17 said:


> yes. you either need a military or dependent i.d to get on....legally....


It is my understanding that ONLY military personel can fish on base. I'm currently a DOD contractor working in Building 458 and was told that we cannot fish on base. We are also not allowed to use the gym, boat launch, etc.

:thumbdown:

Do you have a different understanding.....as I would love to be able to go out there and fish.

:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I am a dependant. My dad was active duty and i am still a minor. so i am allowed to fish there. I know many people who say they are going to the Air Museum and instead go fishing, which in my opinion is f***ed up because they have no military ties whatsoever. But i know many DOD people that fish out there. I say you fish out there. but if it risks your job then u may think other wise.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks for the info on that sunshine. we should get together and go fishing get on some of those grouper and reds i have been hearing so much about out there


----------



## TxSaltWaterCowboy (Aug 10, 2010)

I am heading out sunday with some guys from work and my son. I am going to try port ops or sea wall by port side


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

The sea wall by port side is usually dead. nothing at all to be caught there because a certain type of people go out there and keep the Pinfish they catch so therefore there is no food or bait to sustain the other species there. threw off the whole food cycle there. except for when the pelagic species come in it is dead out there. But u may catch it on a good day. which is not very often. I suggest Port Ops. 
@thecalmbeforethestorm - sounds like a good idea. r u military or wat?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*1970 flounder nas,*







the man in picture was my fishing pardener, his name was egar, he also loaned money only one person didnt repay. He owned 64 comet in previous nas picture. caught them on glass minows


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I never heard glass minnows as being a flounder bait. And have only seen one caught on a glass minnow and that was on Cornflakes rod. But that is a nice mess of flounder.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

we caught them< glass minors off beach down from launch, they died as soon as u caught them but they were deadly for us for yrsjettys ar fort pickens about 40 to 50 ft out, may not be there since they moved dock, in escambia we use rubber worms, white grubs, maybe with a piece of cutbait, academey has some bluegill rubber bait that looks like bull miners, i use little 11/.2 in ones. I had a old man give me a spinner bait he made with a white grub on it. He said it was deadly. Ill send u a picture of bull minner looking one if u like. also in escambia they use little elwias, with bb for weight


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ive always used the LY method most often. And I would love to see a picture of the bull minnow lure your talking about.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*storm baits*

they make these in 1 1/2 and 2 on up. Ive caught all on small bait with 6 lb line, lose a lot of big ones at net. have caught a lot on beatle spin, and 6 in worms, mainly in delta. thr green grub. and stinraw frub white with red tail.academey has best selection. now they have scented baits.Have caught fish with scented shrimp with it sitting on bottom


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you very much. Imma have to try those out.


----------

